# Can I block a user on the forum?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

If so how?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not sure...it's okay if you don't want to, but why would you want to do that? Sorry if I'm being nosy.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Did you try the ignore list under your User CP? Seems like that would work.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Go into your User CP > Edit Ignore List on the left sidebar.
Sorry you feel it necessary to use it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! :-D

Rubin, I totally understand your curiosity lol.
Im not going to go into detail but I'm just annoyed. Lol


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have some people on my ignore list. It's a very useful function if one is to keep one's sanity and continue to enjoy this board :demented:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> Let me know how it works out.


It's working OK. You have the option to see the post being ignored if you wish, which I often do, but when you just can't take it anymore you don't have to. 

On the other hand, people often quote the ignored comments in their comments so the purpose can be defeated. :lol:


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Hmm, is that so? *Rubs chin thoughtfully." Me thinks that this tool could be useful in the near future.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The mods don't want us to say anything unless we can say something nice/helpful. This ignore function does help me to do that, otherwise I could be really mean (I'm still going through menopause and it can be a pain! :lol: )


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Can someone you ignore send a pm?
Or how does that work?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not totally sure. I wish moderators could ignore people. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Olympia said:


> I'm not totally sure. I wish moderators could ignore people. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I know what you mean...I'm a mod on another forum. Some people just really...yeah...lol


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I used the ignore function for the 1st time this week and it has been GREAT! Im not sure about the PM thing, thats a good question....


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Unfortunately people on your ignore list can write messages on your profile wall :-?

You can't delete them either :evil:


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Can you not delete any comments written on your profile? :-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it me sorry if I ever offended you.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I have some people on my ignore list. It's a very useful function if one is to keep one's sanity and continue to enjoy this board :demented:


+100000000000. I just blocked a user right now. Oh My Gosh I would have never thought that one person could have the ability to annoy me so much! Finally I can block them


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

and what does blocking do?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry if I offended you Mo.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Guys, I wish this was handled privatly instead of on the open forum. You'll have everyone and his brother wanting to know if it was them.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My appologies, DQ.
If you want I will tell the person that I blocked them that way whoever is blocked knows it and whoever isnt won't get a message from me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Okay.


 CB, You have nothing to worry about.  I don't find you annoying at all, so if anyone does they are just being silly. 

+1 DQ


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comfort.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I sent a PM to this person in a polite manner so if you didn't receive a PM from me about it, then you're not blocked.

Chocolatebetta, it was not you.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> and what does blocking do?


Choc you can go into your control panel and put people on you ignore list. Then you can see how it works. You can take people off the ignore list at any time. 

You can experiment with my name, put it on your ignore list and then come back to this thread to see how it works. It just makes it so you don't see their posts, but you can click on "view post" if you change your mind and want to see it. 

Then you can take me off the list, but only if you want to ;-)

and it's not "blocking" at all, it's just "hiding" messages. You can un-hide them at any time.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Guys, I wish this was handled privatly instead of on the open forum. You'll have everyone and his brother wanting to know if it was them.


They can go ahead and stew about it cuz I ain't tellin' :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks I would never block because I would rather see the post and see many people change behavoir and would rather see it than ignore it.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I have blocked in the past...and it was great. Though the person I blocked I don't think still comes here anymore.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They sound like a one time owner.


----------

